# Full Hd Pc Tv Setup



## danmitch1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey guys , dont know if this is the appropriate area to post this but i figure it is a do it your self thing...

I have almost completed my full hd tv-pc setup but i have ran into somethings im not entirely sure about and thought you guys could help me with my ideas .

I have the following...

dell xps 700 
core 2 duo 2.13 each
2 gb ram
nvidea geforce 7900gtx sli x1
win xp...
dvi to hdmi monster cable 
sharp aquos 32"lcd 10,000:1

So with this setup im able to get 1080p on my xp desktop and 1080p in most of the new pc games BUT!
Now , i want to have hd dvd playback ...

As some as you might know just having your hd tv and your hd output doesnt meen you have full hd yet ... you gotta get the super expensive cable (180 bucks in my case ) to finish the connection .So im thinking why go buy an external hd dvd player or blue ray player and then have to buy a second 180 $ cable . So what came to mind is to use the exsisting full hd connection which meens i would have to get the new hd dvd pc drive or the blue ray of course .These new drives have not been tested by the market much and are in both cases over 600 $ Might as well buy the playstation 3 for 750 $ ...

So I did some research and found that the cheapest FULL hd dvd playback is hidden inside of an xbox360's new external hd drive (seen it from 179 $cdn and up so far). You might be thinking why the hell do i care about the xbox when im creating a pc system.. well apparently you can hook up the external drive via USB 2 to your pc !! no drivers required all you need is the right software .So im like WOW ! super cheap way of getting full hd dvd but another thing comes to mind. If i needed a 180$ cable to get full hd then how the heck does a full hd signal transmit threw USB 2? Seems fishy to me but im no electronics pro . If that works why not just send the final signal to the tv via usb2 and not hdmi or component ? Im unsure that ill get full hd out of this configuration .

On the same note im thinking of getting an hd tv reciever but as before i dont want to have to get another cable. So i read up on hdtv tunner pc cards .No luck on that hunt .. if anyone knows of a card that i can plug an hd tv reciever to and play threw the pc lemme know  .

Thanks for reading , any ideas are welcome !

Dan.

Update on the hdtv tuner found this http://www.tomshardware.com/2004/09/17/ati_brings_hdtv_to_the_pc/ but it doesnt say anything about having a full hd capable display and recieving 1080p and nothing about plugging an hdtv cable box to it .


----------



## GaryLaBronz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, correct at the moment the cheapest way to get HD-DVD action is with a xbox HD-DVD drive.

The problem I believe you are having is that your pc is not HDCP complient (could also be the same for your tv).

The $180 cable i think you are talking about, is the one that decodes the encryption (the HDCP). I havent looked much into this, but I think that cable will only be good if you TV cant decode HDCP but your PC can. I think you are in the other way around, where your pc cant decode HDPC so you cant even shot it out to the TV.

HDCP btw, is the encyption used in HD-DVD's similar to the encryption in DVD's. But every device that comes in contact with the signal must be able to decode it. So the computer must be able to, then the tv etc etc.

the way to get around this is to decode the disk (pretty much just like ripping a DVD). When you rip the HD-DVD it loses the HDCP encrytion and you can watch it where ever you want.

HDCP is again very similar to the DVD encryption and if you follow tech news you may remember there being a big ho-har about the keys coming out on digg etc.


----------



## danmitch1 (Nov 30, 2004)

How is it that the xbox hd drive can send full HD threw usb 2 ?
I guess the computer is the device that takes the info and translates it to hd which is then most likely a more heavy signal which then needs a larger path (the 180 $ cable) ... ah i think im understanding now lol....

So yeah , from all this i dont think there is a way around buying a separate cable for hdtv.. such a scam (unless you work at futureshop and get them for a quarter of the price  ) .

But from what i found you can buy this card that supposedly picks up hdtv signals ( if they are available in your area ) by antenna . It also converts the stuff so you can watch and record .
Sounds convincing but i dont know anyone who has tried it and 
i cant find anything saying that you can get full hd threw it .

hmmm


----------



## GaryLaBronz (Oct 1, 2007)

completely disregard what I said? fair enough.

Did u even look up about HDCP?


----------



## danmitch1 (Nov 30, 2004)

No i did not completely disregard what you said .I did look it up and it is good info . But im not having trouble with hdcp at the moment .
really i was just curious what types of hd setups are good threw the pc .
thanks anyways .


----------

